# Lieblinskarpfenköder



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Angler,
Was sind eure Lieblingsköder ausser Boilies?


----------



## Freezer (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also bei mir sinds Mais und teig  !!!!

 Cu


----------



## Boilieroller (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich benutz noch Frolic und Kichererbsen

MfG BoilieRoller


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Oh sorry, ich wollte noch Frolic reinschreiben. Und an welchen Montagen?


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

1.Frolic
2.Mais
3.Teig
4.Schwimmbrot
5.Essiggurke


----------



## eggert (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also ich nehme meistens Boilies aber Tigernüsse und Mais können eine gute Ergänzung sein. #a


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Kartoffeln!!!


----------



## carphunter_13 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

wenn keine boilies funzen teig und mais bei mir gut.
zwar beissen auf mais viele weisfische aber auch habe ich schon damit schöne karpfen gefangen. 

PETRI HEIL 

mfg


----------



## fishing-willi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

als ersten frolic, und danach mais!


----------



## FlorryB (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Wenn nicht mit Bolies, angeln ich im Frühjahr mit Mais. Ab Sommer angel ich dann mit Frolic.


----------



## Spundbohle (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> als ersten frolic, und danach mais!



Ja genau so erstens Einfach zweitens Gut und nicht zu vergessen billig  #6 
Noch einen Tipp Kombi Köder Frolic + Mais weniger Probleme mit Weisfischen  #w  PETRI und DICKE FISCHE  #2


----------



## BadPoldi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hi,

wenn keine boilies dann mit chunks/pellets..... 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## ThomasRö (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

@ Jani Brandl

Ich würde mit Essiggurken nicht zum fischen kommen, ich hätte vorher alle aufgefuttert! Aber ich werds mal wenn ich satt bin ausprobieren!


----------



## Spundbohle (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jani Brandl
> 
> Ich würde mit Essiggurken nicht zum fischen kommen, ich hätte vorher alle aufgefuttert! Aber ich werds mal wenn ich satt bin ausprobieren!



Petri Thomas  #g 
Nach Deinem Tipp habe Ich mir Mettwürstchen mit genommen  
fahre nun zum Dortmunder Stadthafen  #a  mal schauen was mit Frolic + Mais läuft  #c 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE an alle  #g


----------



## Seeteufel Maik (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Neben Boilies angle ich ab und an mit Tigernüsse oder Rosinen.

Gruss Lippi


----------



## Spundbohle (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jani Brandl
> 
> Ich würde mit Essiggurken nicht zum fischen kommen, ich hätte vorher alle aufgefuttert! Aber ich werds mal wenn ich satt bin ausprobieren!



12 Stunden mit Mettwürstchen,Brötchen,Kaffee und Zigaretten  #c 
Noch nicht mal einen Schnur-schwimmer oder Taucher an der Angel  :b 
Habe aber sehr gut geschlafen  :g  
Kein Biss aber nicht mit mir    also heute wieder in den Dortmunder Stadthafen und auf ein neues  #c 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE 
PS.War bei euch Boardis etwas mit Karpfen  #d


----------



## The_Duke (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Naja...unter "Sonstiges" wäre da bei mir Frolic und diese weißen Riesenbohnen, die ich kurz aufkoche und über Nacht dann ziehen lasse.
Lassen sich gut aromatisieren und, wenns sein muss, auch einfärben (Boiliefarbe)


----------



## Spundbohle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Moin ThomasRö
Also habe sehr gut am Dortmunder Stadthafen ge..... schnarcht.Wieder 12 Stunden Ansitz 0,0 Karpfen , aber Ich gebe nicht auf nie und nimmer!!! Nun ,Ich Probiere ja auch mal was neues Koche meinen Hart-Mais mit Rübenkraut das muß doch was geben oder Test the West ! - Hatt das einer von euch Boardies schon getestet ???
Ich wünsche Dir und allen Boardies 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Spundbohle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Moin BadPoldi
Was läuft bei Dir so ! Hier in NRW Dortmunder Stadthafen nix . Suche noch neue Tipps und Rezepte , es muß doch möglich seien nur einen ran zu bekommen . Ich bin sehr entäuscht da es mein Haus -Gewässer ist und jeden Stein mit Vornahmen kenne !!!!!!!!!
Auch Dir PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hi Spundbohle,

hmm, weiß jetzt nicht was ich schreiben soll, bei mir läufts eigentlich gut. erster fisch am 7 januar 2004. letzte woche bestimmt an die 25 stück. weiß aber nicht was dir das nützt ???

ich denk mal du hast dich nicht auf karpfen spezialisiert. such dir mal jemanden in deiner nähe der dich ein wenig einweist, falls du vorhast das intensiver zu betreiben. es gibt so viele kniffe und tricks, von der montage bis zum angelplatz.
da pauschal ne antwort zu geben ist unmöglich..
versuchs mit ner ganz einfachen haar-montage inline oder safty-bolt. alles im normalen rahmen. such dir nen spot füttere ein paar tage und kontroliere ob das futter angenommen wurde.
ach ja so nen karpfen fängt mal ned auf 15 min, du mußt die beißzeiten ausfindig machen, weshalb viele eben ein ganzes wochenende durchangeln usw.....
es ist ein harter steiniger weg, wenn du konstant fische fangen willst. auch mit vielen niederlagen. so einfach montage rauswerfen und warten ist ned, wie du schon festgestellt hast. wenns auch immer wieder behauptet wird, das funktioniert am evtl. überbesetzten karpfenteich, aber selten in normalen gewässern...

viel erfolg....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## snipermng (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hi, 
ich habe mal in einer Anglerzeitschrift gelesen das der Tauwurm der Top Köder für Karpfen ist nur viele Angler wissen nicht. Die meisten Angler sind von Boilis und anderan Chemischen sachen überzeugt. Probiert es einfach mal mit Tauwurm aus .......

Habe 4 Mal mit Tauwurm geangelt und habe 2 Karpfen gefangen ..... 45 cm und 46 cm


----------



## Spundbohle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Spundbohle,
> 
> hmm, weiß jetzt nicht was ich schreiben soll, bei mir läufts eigentlich gut. erster fisch am 7 januar 2004. letzte woche bestimmt an die 25 stück. weiß aber nicht was dir das nützt ???
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort BadPoldi
Bin kein unbeschriebenes Blatt hier im Dortmunder Stadthafen , Tenscher-See 
(Selm) Lippe.An der Ausrüstung , DAM Andy L. 2 3/4 Lbs 3,60M Handmade und Shimano Rollen , Zubehöhr Ultimate, Fox MK II Swinger, Digital-Bissanzeiger Sounderbox usw.  Dortmunder Stadthafen Spiegel-Karpfen 40 Pfund 200gr.  #6  Tenscher-See (Selm) 20 bis 30 Pfund   .Selbst meine Vereins-Kolegen haben so einen schlechten Start auch noch nicht erlebt #c . Binde alle Rigs selber aber es läuft nicht, habe 3 Futterstellen die ich Täglich anfahre,werde mich jetzt ins Kraut schlagen letzte Hoffnung !!! Welche Boilis sind Deine Favoriten :b Tigernut und Birdfood wahren letztes Jahr der Renner Teste gerade HempY Seed 18 mm von Sensas Star Baits  #t  #c  #: 
Mit freundlichem Gott zum Gruß
Roland


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hi,

also mit hempy seed hab ich schlechtere erfahrungen gemacht, besser tuti seed (so oder so ähnlich gleicher hersteller)....

nicht die ausrüstung sonder der angler fängt den fisch )) 

fisch nicht im krautfeld, das ist heavy, und wenn dann gut ausgerüstet (boot/60er geflochtene schlagschnur/auftriebskörper/45lbs vorfach usw...) falls das benötigte zeugs ned hast, lass es. es gibt für die naturschützer kein besseres fressen als tote karpfen die mit der abgerissenen schnur irgendwo rumtreiben...

fisch lieber vorm krautfeld, high-pod aufbau, freilauf soweit wie möglich zu, auch schlagschnur....

versuch mal chunks, auch füttern mit den teilen!!!

viel erfolg

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## woelflein (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

hallo @all
ich habe für mais gestimmt, nehme aber auch frolic oder boilies,
jetzt viel mir gerade ein, dass ich noch ein glas mit " lupinen " habe,
kennt die jemand ?, sind die gut auf karpfen ?, muss ich damit vorher anfüttern?
habe die letztes jahr mal bestellt ( ich glaube bei askari ), kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Spundbohle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also mit hempy seed hab ich schlechtere erfahrungen gemacht, besser tuti seed (so oder so ähnlich gleicher hersteller)....
> 
> ...



versuch mal chunks, auch füttern mit den teilen kenne Ich noch nicht aber werde es Testen Thk für Deine Tipps sollte Dir noch etwas einfallen was schon bei Dir gefruchtet hat oder noch kommt melde Dich. Nochmals Thk
Mfg Roland  :m  #6


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

jo also mein Erfolgsrezept is ja immer schwimmbrot -> ein fach ne wasserkugel nehmen (am besten durchsichtig), ne schwimmende schnur , und ein halbes Brötchen im Sommer und ein viertel im herbst/frühling, dann einfach vor ein Gebüsch werfen oder "in" ein Gebüsch (da wo die karpfen meistens stehen) und dann warten ...  Bei mir klappt dies immer und ich fang in einer halben stunde mindestens ein Karpfen....Am besten auch immer ein paar Brötchen anfüttern und dann klappt des scho !!
Petri @ all


----------



## Spundbohle (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				Spundbohle schrieb:
			
		

> Moin BadPoldi
> Was läuft bei Dir so ! Hier in NRW Dortmunder Stadthafen nix . Suche noch neue Tipps und Rezepte , es muß doch möglich seien nur einen ran zu bekommen . Ich bin sehr entäuscht da es mein Haus -Gewässer ist und jeden Stein mit Vornahmen kenne !!!!!!!!!
> Auch Dir PETRI und DICKE FISCHE



Einen Wunder schönen Guten morgen   
Der Bann ist gebrochen , zwei Karpfen haben meinen Köder gerochen #2 

Der erste ran,war mit Frolic und der Karpfen drann #: Der zweite biß auf Mais,da wurde mir schon recht heiß #v Der dritte ging ins Kraut, ja den hab Ich versaut :e Montage war noch drann , den krieg Ich auch noch irgentwann  
Es wahren beides Spiegel-Karpfen #w einmal 18 Pfund und noch einen mit 26 Pfund   
Erst einmal Frühstücken und wieder zum Kanal #: Ukels fangen, denn der Zander ruft #6 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE an alle Boardies
PS. Werde meinen ersten Zander ansitz in Bladenhorst (A42 Richtung Castrop)
starten #:    Wer lust hat einfach melden !!!!!!! 
Mfg Spundbohle


----------



## ThomasRö (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hm in Rheinland Pfalz hat der Zander immer noch Schonzeit. Na egal, ich werde sie schon noch aus dem Wasser rausholen. Erst mal den blauen Schein machen (4. Juni), bestehen, dann am 10. Juli Schein holen(werde am 5.7 14, hab aber vorher Klassenfahrt) und dann gleich an die Stelle die ich schon seit 2 Jahren beobachte...

Dann klappts bestimmt bald mit den Raubfischen!!!


----------



## Knispel (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also ich habe seit letztem Jahr ausschließlich mit Hanf geangelt. Das haut super hin ( gestern 3 Fische : 10, 14 und 16 kg ) . 
Hanf 24 Stunden quellen lassen und denn kochen bis er aufplatzt. Anköderung : Ein Stückchen Damenstrumpfhose, dort eine Portion Hanfkörner reingeben, zur Kugel drehen, oben abbinden und wie ein Boillie ans Haar ködern. Wollt ihr den Köder aufschwimmend, denn einfach ein bis 2 von diesen kleinen Steropurkugeln mit einbinden.


----------



## acker_666 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				Jani Brandl schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Frolic
> 2.Mais
> 3.Teig
> 4.Schwimmbrot
> 5.Essiggurke


 Essiggurke ? Die sind doch ziemlich weich. Welche Montage benutzt du ?
 Halten die am Haaarrr ??


----------



## Spundbohle (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Fischerprüfung` 2004- ich hab bestanden!!! 
Herzlichen Glückstrumpf !   #v 
Ich wünsche Dir Petri Heil und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser!  #:  #w 
gruß und petri  #6 
Roland   #h


----------



## Moh (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

hi @all
mit boilies und mais hab ich auch die besten erfahrungen gemacht 
frolic geht auch (rind)

greez moh


----------



## Jokez (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Probierts doch mal mit Hubba Bubba Kaugummi,
Man bekommt auf jeden Fall Bisse und hat Spaß, wenn man seine Anglerfreunde, die einen zum Narren halten, verblüfft.:q 
Ansonsten angel ich normalerweise mit Boilie oder Mais...
Bis dann


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich habe vorhin einen Spiegelkarpfen von 58 cm beim Aalangeln gefangen. Kein Riese, aber ein sehr schöner Fisch. Gebissen hat er gute fünf Meter oberhalb eines Wehrs direkt an der Wehrmauer auf Tauwurm. So einen ungewöhnlichen Fang macht man wirklich nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Brummel (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich nehme meistens Mais(Hartmais mit Vanillezucker aromatisiert), Frolic, Schwimmbrot und nicht zu vergessen die gute alte Kartoffel.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				snipermng schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe mal in einer Anglerzeitschrift gelesen das der Tauwurm der Top Köder für Karpfen ist nur viele Angler wissen nicht. Die meisten Angler sind von Boilis und anderan Chemischen sachen überzeugt. Probiert es einfach mal mit Tauwurm aus ....



Tauwurm der Topköder für Karpfen?! Das der für Karpfen lecker ist, braucht man nicht erklären, nur leider nicht nur für die Karpfen. Dann mal viel Spaß mit den ganzen Beifängen, auf die nicht jeder von uns wert legt...


----------



## Borgon (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Meiner Meinung nach beissen Karpfen in der kälteren Jahreszeit gerne mal auf Tauwurm(Protein).Im Sommer ist aber Tauwurm nicht so der Bringer,da bringt süsser Dosenmais mehr Punkte.Also ich meine jetzt im Bezug auf Posenangelei #h


----------



## Doom (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also ich angel eigentlich immer mit Dosenmais und Wurm/Made. Zum Anfüttern nehme ich gekauftes Futter mit zusätzlich Mais und manchmal noch Paniermehl. (Allerdings habe ich noch nie Boilies und hundefutter ausprobiert)!


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

jaja,aber boilies sind immernoch besser!


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich habe heute morgen bei einem nur dreistündigen Ansitz wieder mal einen großen Karpfen auf Frolic gefangen. 79 cm hatte er diesmal.


----------



## Doom (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

@ veit herzlichen glückwunsch. dann werde ich das mit frolic wohl auch probieren...aber kann ich dann auch einfach zum anfüttern ein bisschen frolic ins normale grundfutter mit reinmischen oder muss/sollte man eine große frolic-futtersession machen?


----------



## robertb (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Tja Frolic ist bei uns an den meisten Gewässern verboten. Aber mal im Ernst mann sollte die Köder-Wahl immer nach dem Gewässer entscheiden. Meistens läufts auf Boiles gefüttert mit Mais oder Partikeln raus. Aber ich kenne Seen da hat man nur mit Maden und Mais eine Chance. Also den besten Köder rausfinden und ihr seid der Chef


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hab die grössten aud Boilies gefangen(16,19,21Pfd.),die meissten auf Mais und mit Kartoffeln angefüttert.Hab sogar mal einen auf Blinker gehabt,ca 5 Pfd.
Wenn Karpfen so richtig Kohldampf haben putzen sie einfach alles wech.Die Tage muss man halt erwischen.Da gibts dann keine zurückhaltung wie sonst.
Trotzdem mein favorit - Boilies,schon allein wegen der Haltbarkeit im Wasser.Und die Weissfische fressen es Dir nich ab.


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich füttere immer mit Frolic pur an. Hier an der Saale reicht es schon einmal vor- und dann zu Angelbeginn zu füttern, wenn sich an der Stelle denn auch Karpfen aufhalten. 
Für ist 2004 die erste Saison mit Frolic und ich bin davon begeistert. 
Bis zu diesem Jahr war mein größter Karpfen 68 cm in sieben Jahren Angeln. Mit Frolic habe ich diesen Rekord in einem halben Jahr mittlerweile schon zehn Mal überboten.


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Nachdem ich zwei Wochen keine Zeit zum Karpfenangeln hatte, war ich heute mal wieder mit Frolic an der Saale hier in Halle (hatte zwei Tage vorgefüttert). Zwischen 6 und 10 Uhr hatte ich insgesamt fünf Karpfenbisse. Leider sind zwei davon abgerissen, was an dieser Stelle aber so übel es auch klingt normal ist, weil dort Hindernisse am Grund liegen, wo die Schnur oft hängen bleibt, wenn der Karpfen nach dem Selbsthaken loszieht. Lösen kann man ihn dann oft nicht mehr. Die anderen drei Karpfen habe ich aber sicher gelandet. Sie hatten 70 (Schuppi), 72 und 76 cm (beide Spiegler). Außerdem noch ein Döbel von 48 cm.


----------



## Sport-Angler (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich koche immer ein paar Kartoffel in Vanille Pudding Pulver ! Das klappt super und die Karpfen haben sich auch noch nicht beschwert :m


----------



## ThorstenECN (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich fische am liebsten mit Pellets (mit Loch) und Kichererbsen auf Karpfen! Im Juni mit Süßkirschen!!!


----------



## BigCarp (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hi Leute

Mein Lieblingsköder:
1. Schwimmbrot :m
2. Frolic :q 
3. Teig #6 
4. Boilie (obwohl ich noch kein dicken Fang damit hatte  )
5. Wurm/Made


----------



## Veit (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Zwei Karpfen von 64 cm und 70 cm auf Frolic konnte ich heute morgen an der Saale wieder landen.


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				Spundbohle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau so erstens Einfach zweitens Gut und nicht zu vergessen billig #6
> Noch einen Tipp Kombi Köder Frolic + Mais weniger Probleme mit Weisfischen #w PETRI und DICKE FISCHE #2


Hi @ all ;o)

habe da bei dem Wort (KOMBIKÖDER FROLIC & MAIS) mal ne Frage:

Wie sieht die Montage bei dieser Variante aus (Flussangel Nl Maas) ???

HAARMONTAGE ?? SELBSTANSCHLAGME...???

das Haar durch einen Frolic (durchgeschlauft) 
und
Mauis auf`s Haar aufgezogen ???

Würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Gruss & Petri @ all

CARPHUNTER 666


----------



## rivercarp (5. September 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hallo fische die selben Köder wie der Poldi #6  Boilies und chunks!! #6 



                                       Gr.Günter


----------



## Aal (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich fische sehr gerne mit Mais. Aber auch andere Köder kommen ab und zu zum Gebrauch. Mit Mais habe ich aber am meisten Erfolg.


----------



## Bergi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Auch ich vertraue voll und ganz auf Boilies,aber als Alternative fische ich sehr gerne Tigernüsse(weil dies auch ein relativ selektiver Karpfenköder ist),Erdnüsse(ein absoluter Toppköder,nurleidre gehn auch oft Brassen dran),Hanf(in kleinen Portionen im Damenstrumpf angeboten) und Frolic(auch im Damenstrumpf,damit es sich nicht richtig auflösen kann)

Als Montage fische ich ausschließlich eine Festbleimontage als Inliner oder Safety Bolt Rig


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Für mich auf jeden Fall "Brot"... 

Sommerabend am See, ein Stückchen Brot an der Oberfläche.. und dann machts "schwupp"... das ist einfach geil....


----------



## len (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Frolic


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (3. November 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ja gekochter Hartmais is eine super alternative zu miniboilies wenn man ihn einflavoured


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also bei mir an erster Stelle ist das Boilie. Mais am Haar fängt auch sehr gut. Man soll immer etwas neues probieren um die größten Fänge zu erzielen! Dieses Jahr war halt der Partikelköder sehr efektiv sowie das Boilie


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

< right >


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also ich finde Teig am besten ! Ist günstig und ich zumindest fange öfters damit mal nen Karpfen mit perfekten Maß.


----------



## ThomasRö (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Huch da ist ja ein Thread von mir :q 

Also ich habe letztes Jahr genau einen Karpfen gefangen, von vielleicht von 5 Pfunde, auf Maden, quasi Beifang.


----------



## buddha (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Meinen "schönsten" Karpfen hab ich, bei Köfiangeln, auf 2 Maden gefangen. War zwar ein kleiner, aber an der Köfirute hat der richtig Rabbatz gemacht!!!


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

ich wollt schon immer mal mit schwimmbrot an der öberfläche auf karpfen angeln, aber wir fangen hier karpfen ganz gut auf maden.... #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Auf Karpfen angle ich grundsätzlich mit Mais,  ca 5 Körner auf den Haken geschoben. Aber ich bin kein Karpfenprofi, ist auch nicht mein favorisierter Fisch (bin Raubfischangler), deswegen, diese "einfache und unspektakuläre" Art.


----------



## BigBaitrunner (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hallo,

Ich fische auf Karpfen nur mit Boilies und Tigers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## goatzilla (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hmm, hab mir alle Kommentare durchgelesen und finde es wirklich erstaunlich, wie wenig Leute auf Maden setzen. Aber ein paar gute Tipps dabei, das nächste Wochenende werde ich dann mal auschließlich experimentieren


----------



## Graser1 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hallo
Zu dem Thema ein Erlebnis im Dezember!!!!
Ich fischte aus lauter Frust auf Brassen .
Köder Maden und ein Kleiner zappeliger Mistwurm.
Nach ca.30 Minuten zaghaftes zupfen. Anschlag und Riiiiesen Widerstand.
Bis zum Kescher der schon im Wasser lag ging es noch aber dann wollte der Graser doch in die Hauptsröhmung abhaun.
Dort riß er auch vom 22ger Vorfach ab.
Also nichts ist unmöglich.
Gruß Graser1


----------



## abuhamster (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hallo,
ich habe für sonstige gestimmt, weil meine größten und die meisten habe ich mit Frolic, bzw. in unseren Vereinsweihern mit Erdnüssen gefangen.


----------



## Manni1980 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hi @all,

hat schon mal jemand mit salzigen Erdnüssen aus der Dose gefischt?

Wenn ja, war es erfolgreich?


----------



## bibi1984pc (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Was auch noch super Funktioniert ist Tauwurm mit Tutti Frutti Lockstoff in den Wurm gespritzt. Ansonsten Mais damit fängt man nicht nur Karpfen.


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Hallöchen!

Bis jetzt hatte ich 'ne Grundrute immer nur so nebenbei beim Stippen mit im Wasser! Ist sicher der Grund für meine permanente Erfolglosigkeit.
Ich hab nur mal eine Frage zu Frolic:
Meint ihr damit generell Hundekringel oder sind die Karpfen jetzt auch schon auf Marken spezialisiert? (trotz Webefreier Zone unter Wasser) Ich hätte da nämlich auch gern mal einen besseren gelandet, bin aber noch etwas Doof was die Technik angeht!(siehe Satz 1)

Die Stippe lass ich dann auch zu Hause!


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				abuhamster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe für sonstige gestimmt, weil meine größten und die meisten habe ich mit Frolic, bzw. in unseren Vereinsweihern mit Erdnüssen gefangen.



Lass die Finger von Erdnüssen, Karpfen können sie nicht verdauen und können im Extremfall daran sterben.


----------



## alex4 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich habe mal fast nur mit Mais geangelt. Mittlerweile angle ich auch mit Frolic und demnächst vielleicht auch mal mit Kartoffel!

Petri Alex


----------



## carper_83 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## abuhamster (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

@knipsel
kannst du das bitte näher erläutern o. hast du da dazu eine web, weil das hatte ich bisher noch nicht gewußt.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Gruß MIchael


----------



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Natürlich Boilies


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Was sind eure Lieblingskarpfenköder ausser Boilies?



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich Boilies


 
|kopfkrat ;+ 


Sorry, aber in der Schule bei nem Aufsatz würde das jetzt heissen Thema verfehlt= ungenügend(6)


----------



## Horsty (3. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

:a:shey ihr angler ich gebe euch mal nen frolic tipp: ihr nehmt eine boilie nadel und macht euch eine hair montage an den haken! dann drückt ihr ein maiskorn in die mitte vom boilie und stecht dann eure nadel duch und natürlich so das das maiskorn auch durchstochen wird. jetzt fädelt ihr die montage auf die boiliemontage (also das hair) und das dan 2-3mal! VIEL ERFOLG DAMIT!!! #w


----------



## Horsty (3. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

na ihr angler! ich würde mich freuen wenn die angler die von euch icq haben ich adden würden dann könnte man tipps und ideen austauschen! würde mich echt drüber freuen!!!! Meine icq nummer ist:*ICQ-Nummer:* 234-474-541

*Name: *sutoris stefan

*Spitzname: *rollbr@ fahrer

*Adresse: *Deutschland

*Geschlecht: *Männlich

*Alter: *15


----------



## Sveni90 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich nehme am liebsten eingeweichten hartmais auf dem haar oder eine alte stinkende kartoffel(das funktioniert).


----------



## Sveni90 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				Horsty schrieb:
			
		

> ihr nehmt eine boilie nadel und macht euch eine hair montage an den haken! dann drückt ihr ein maiskorn in die mitte vom boilie



Wie kriegst du das maiskorn in den boilie?


----------



## Alleskönner (4. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kriegst du das maiskorn in den boilie?


Ich glaube er meint ein Frolickapiern tu ich es trotzdem nicht?!


----------



## Horsty (4. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

ja mich meine frolic!:m aber das klappt wirklich einfach und bestimmt nen dicker karpfen!! nochmal nur nen maiskorn in die mitte vom frolc ring und es wird dicke dinger geben!


----------



## Horsty (4. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

und ich kapiere das mit den rechtschreibfehlern die man an den haken hängen soll nicht:g  !!LOL!


----------



## Sveni90 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Wenn du dich verschreibst hängst du den buchstaben der da nicht hingehört an den haken und fängst einen schönen 80 pfünder mit


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

mein lieblingsköder ist mais!mais 4ever!stimmts?


----------



## Horsty (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

hey ihr profis ich habe das pech am sonntag an einem teich zu angeln wo sehr vorsichtige karpfen drin sind!nachts darf man da leider nicht angeln.#d und die wasseroberfläche hat eine 1cm dicke wasserlinsen schicht!(auch bekannt als entengrütze). und es wurde dort seit monaten nix mehr gefangen. aber es sind wirklich dicke brummer von karpfen drin! und jetzt mal meine frage habt ihr nen paar tipps wie ich einen karpfen dort fangen kann?

wenn ja würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen! (es wurden auch keine karpfen mit frolic mais und boilies gefangen es ist also sehr hart da!

bitte gebt mir tipps!

entweder hier im forum oder unter:
Skater_Horst@web.de


----------



## zander55 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Meine Lieblingsköder außer Boilies sind Gequollener Hartmais, Frolic und Schwimmbrot.


----------



## WallerChris (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich fische bevorzugt mit Boilies, Mais und Teig


----------



## Sveni90 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Horsty probier mal Boilies mit wasserfloh geschmack oder einen tauwurm und dann ein maiskorn auf die hakenspitze.Und keine 100 gramm bleie reinhauen.Oder du angelst mal mit pose falls du es nicht machst.


----------



## Horsty (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

ja erst ma danke!! könnte ich machen aber wo kriege ich wasserfloh boilies her?


----------



## hechthunter87 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Ich angle fast nur mit den Pelzer Sushi Imperial Chunks!!!
Das sind extrem fängige Pellets!
Sie haben neben Fisch auch noch irgendwelche Fruchtextrakte drinn, die den Karpfen "Bissig" machen!
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1394

Innerhalb 3 Stunden konnte ich 4 Karpfen fangen und hatte viele weitere Bisse.
2kg 7kg 8kg 10kg wogen sie!  Mehr als 13kg gibts bei uns nicht.

Dazusagen muss ich, dass ich nicht vorgefüttert habe!

Die müsst ihr ungebdingt probieren!!!


----------



## Sveni90 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also ich hole meine immer bei askari
Die boilies sind von top secret die wasserflohboilies sind auch unter dem namen Daphnien bekannt.


----------



## wilson (7. September 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

hi thomas!    |wavey: 
 also ich nehm bei gutem wetter  natürlich schwimmbrot und sons paniermehl oder mais .
 hab aber auch schon gute erfahrung mit maoam gemacht. 

            :s 

     anni


----------



## Hecht666 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Lieblinskarpfenköder*

Also ich werde am Wochenende auf Karpfen los.

Frolic--Mais Kombi wirds wohl werden.

Mal schauen was das wiedeer für ein Aktion wird 


|kopfkrat 

Machts schene und immer straffe Sehne...


----------

